# New Massive Global Tobacco Tax



## Alex (15/10/14)

UN Health Conference Bans Media Day After Kicking Out Public and Then Passes Massive Global Tobacco Tax in Secret





After booting the public from its meetings on Monday, the World Health Organization's tobacco control convention ramped up its assault on transparency on Tuesday when the press was also banned from the Moscow conference.
Shortly after the media was removed from the convention, the United Nations' health agency secretly passed the world's first ever global tax ? an outrageous scheme requiring nearly 180 countries to apply a minimum tax on tobacco products.

Read the rest of the ugly truth here

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

First time the UN flex its economic muscles like this, I assume there are no more EU countries left to economically hi-jack?


----------



## Alex (15/10/14)

The global tobacco tax will cause the price of a pack of cigarettes in Norway to skyrocket from $16.30 to $51.61. In Germany, a pack of smokes will now jump from $7.50 to $14.48. Smokers in poorer countries will be impacted even more dramatically.


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Alex said:


> The global tobacco tax will cause the price of a pack of cigarettes in Norway to skyrocket from $16.30 to $51.61. In Germany, a pack of smokes will now jump from $7.50 to $14.48. Smokers in poorer countries will be impacted even more dramatically.



I'm so glad I don't smoke anymore! But if they get their way, which I don't doubt, e-juice with nicotine content will be taxed in future as well .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/10/14)

johan said:


> I'm so glad I don't smoke anymore! But if they get their way, which I don't doubt, e-juice with nicotine content will be taxed in future as well .



Moral of the story .. STOCK UP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/14)

I've tried stocking up. I tend to then just vape more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (16/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I've tried stocking up. I tend to then just vape more




Lucky i DIY so i am thinking to just get plenty of plain nic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

